# Need advice when buying URQ



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey, long time listener, first time caller. 
I took a look at a UR Quattro today, theres a few things that i need to be sure of before buying this car. 
Its 1985 model, perfect body condition, tiny spot rust at bottom of the windscreeen. Car sounds awesome, very smooth idle. Brake calipers were rusted on the casing. Interior was top condition, but dash was digital. 
Is the dash an original option or aftermarket? How bad could the brakes be worn/damaged if the casing was a little old for wear?
Now i havent driven the car, it was in a workshop getting brake lines fixed and replaced, but from an outside perspective it was good. The lower suspension bushes were badly worn but can replace easily with polyurathane bushes.
Is there anything inparticular to be extra warey of when looking at one of these?


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Mr.RS4)*

Best place for info is on Audiworld
http://forums.audiworld.com/quattro/


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Mr.RS4)*

I've been told that the latest issue of European Car magazine has a fairly comprehensive buyers guide on the URQ. Might be worth picking up. 
J.


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

Ive taken a look at every source for details, ive found plenty of useful info on the car, thanks for the point in the right direction guys!!
I think this car is a keeper, will be so proud to own one of these gems


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Mr.RS4)*

1985s are generally good and won't be the bundle of problems found on a 1983.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_I've been told that the latest issue of European Car magazine has a fairly comprehensive buyers guide on the URQ. Might be worth picking up. 
J. 
 Not really, more of a history of the car with a buyers guide that is common sense, good article though. As the recent purchaser of *2*



































Ur-Q's, things to watch a out for are rust, rust, and more rust. I purchased an 85 out of California, and it's freaking SOLID




























With the Ur-Q's, the newer you can find, the better. Watch out for hiddeous electrical repairs especially on the pre 84.5 cars. If the body is good, get it. I would much rather deal with worn out control arm bushings that worn out strut towers


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Quattro Krant)*

I bought it on thursday








Its so much fun to drive, but it gave me a heart attack. I was driving it at night at around 10°C but after about 20 mins of driving it the temp gauge was pushing 130°. Now im no expert, but that sounds pretty dangerous to me, i checked the lines to the oil cooler after i drove it, and the lines were cold like they hadnt been used.
Could it be due to incorrect installation of the lines, because they were getting replaced over the last weekend because they leeked which suggests oil was going through before then.
Is this a common problem or not?


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Mr.RS4)*

and i thought id show you guys my new car


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Mr.RS4)*

Beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

Welcome.....


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (URQ)*

Beautiful Ur-Q. As for the lines being installed incorrectly, thats pretty hard to do unless they tried to install them wrong. Check the radiator, see if the cooling fan is kicking on, do a fluid flush etc. Glad to hear you got the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Mr.RS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.RS4* »_I bought it on thursday








Its so much fun to drive, but it gave me a heart attack. I was driving it at night at around 10°C but after about 20 mins of driving it the temp gauge was pushing 130°. Now im no expert, but that sounds pretty dangerous to me, i checked the lines to the oil cooler after i drove it, and the lines were cold like they hadnt been used.

Is this a common problem or not?









Mine does the same thing. (just a spec below 130)
You must be reading the digital readout near the diff lock switch.
You mentioned driving the car at night, and my car pushes 130 degrees with the head lights switched on......
With the lights switched off, the temp reading will go down quite a bit.
Check to see if your car does this as well.
The dash is stock, they went digital around '84/85
Nice car!


_Modified by Sepp at 10:41 PM 7-27-2005_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Sepp)*

I don't know what you picked it up for money wise, but that car is nice and solid. Rust can't be too big of an issue down under


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Quattro Krant)*

The rust is minor, its lived 13 years of its life in the UK, and the other 7 over here. Quite surprised with it infact considering it was british for so long. 
I dont know how much the 10v ones are worth, but i picked this one up for $9000 AUD, not sure EUR or USD value on that, but i saw a 20v one selling the day i bought it for $32,000 AUD, so i think it was a steal!
I was told that 130 isnt that critical, and old combi's used to run at up to 150. I havent tried it without the lights on, but in the day it never got that high, so that could be a possiblity. 
I also think that 20 mins of hard driving probably pushed the turbo to that temp, because since then i havent given it as much, and its been all good. 
The major things now is the radiator cover on the top is cardboard and looking a bit old with holes in it. Im going to see this weekend if the plastic cover from my 90 fits onto it, and also see if there is a side cover for it too, to keep as much air going to the radiator as possible, because the water temp got above half in traffic.
The womans voice on the dash told me that the pads need checking too, so i might be up for some new ones there too, hopefully after that works done, the rest is minor








Thanks a heap guys for all the info, its invaluable to get it from the people who actually drive them


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Mr.RS4)*

WOW! beautiful beast... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (urquattro83)*

According to XE.net, you got your car for $6,850 USD














Thats a damn good price. Hell, I paid $4,000 USD for an 83 from the south that needs a headgasket and has a beautiful body on it. As for the temps, make sure the fan kicks on but I know mine also runs a bit hot. One thing, you said it has a voice that tells you it needs pads? I wonder if mine does as well


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Quattro Krant)*

The used car salesmen who sold it to me said it was a trade in on a brand new holden commodore







dont ask me why you would trade one of these in for a commodore








But i saw it as a steal, i love my 90, i change the oil in it, i put petrol in it, and its never missed a beat! But this is a once in a life time opportunity and even thou i wasnt looking for a new car, i just wanted this








I read up on the digital dash, and its got an automated voice. Its constantly telling me to check the cooling (water temp i suppose) because the oil has been pretty good. Now the fan cuts in now and then, but not always. So the fan works but when it doesnt the woman pipes up and says her 2c worth. Thats when i think it comes back to the radiator ducts not being there is causing the heat to rise a bit, even thou the water tempt sits on midway on the gauge.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Mr.RS4)*

The part #'s for the ducts are as follows.
Top 811 121 293
Side without air cond. 857 121 282 E
Side with air cond. 857 121 282 F
I'd give the coolant a good change out, and bleed the system real good. (use only the blue VW/Audi stuff.!!)
You can check if the main, and secondary radiators maybe have blockages in them as well.
Replace your coolant overflow tank cap. They fail, and dont seal allowing the pressure to remain low, causing a possible boil-over.
You can also add an additive to your coolant called "water wetter"
It works great on the over stressed cooling systems on the urq.
Things you should do, and look out for as a new urq owner....
1. Change the oil, and run nothing but synthetic. The urq uses two filters, one for the engine, and one for the turbo.
2.. Change the gear oil in both front, and rear ends. heck- change all of the fluids............
3. Give the engine bay a good look over for any cracked rubber lines which might give reliability problems on the road later.
4. Grease your driveshaft u joint.
It's not the easiest thing to do to get your zerk fitting (as they are called in the US) lined up so you can access it with a grease gun. I bet money it hasn't ever been done by a previous owner.
5. have a friend assist you to pull out the back seat (both sections) and look if the battery has spilled acid into the recess causing possible corrosion, and check for corrosion where the seat cusions join together, usually rust will form there if any moisture has ever been present in the car.
6. Open the trunk (boot) and check for ANY bit of rust where the lid hinges connect to the body. If there is get that sorted as soon as possible!
Replace your oil filler cap as well. the seal shrinks causing a little oil to go onto your clean engine, and performance problems.

I have a copy of the factory manuals.
If you wish I will send you a copy (or anybody else for that matter) as long as you pay for the copies, and the postage.











_Modified by Sepp at 12:41 AM 7-31-2005_


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Sepp)*

yea i had a good look at the cooling system over the weekend, i drained the radiator, and flushed both of them with a hose. There was heaps of rusty water in the thing, i had to get the temp up on the engine so the thermostat would open it up so i could run it through there too. 
And now the lady doesnt bother me anymore








But i have been looking at getting a bently manual for it, so right now that would be great to get one asap, ill let you know soon about getting a copy from you, and thanks for the part no's


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Sepp)*



Sepp
5. have a friend assist you to pull out the back seat (both sections) and look if the battery has spilled acid into the recess causing possible corrosion said:


> Modified by Sepp at 12:41 AM 7-31-2005[/I]


Rust, ha, that isn't an issue with my California and Carolina Ur-Q. I removed the back seat, battery box is PERFECT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Quattro Krant)*

Hey there , 
I was looking to buy that one , went around to the car yard on Friday it wasnt there , they said they would call back on Tuesday when it was mean to come back but never did







. Since then I've been busy preparing the workshop . I'll probably end up getting a 20 valve from the UK . I havent seen any of your posts in the Australia section


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Rust, ha, that isn't an issue with my California and Carolina Ur-Q. 

My car was a life long resident of New England http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Need advice when buying URQ (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
My car was a life long resident of New England http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Yeah, one came along on Ebay from VT that had 75K miles and looked REALLY REALLY good, as in it was repainted about 5 years ago, the engine bay was spotless, and it was 2500 miles closer. In the end I went with the Cali car as I figured no matter how clean the VT car was, the Cali one was cleaner. In the end, it was *SO* worth the cost of shipping and all the extra hassles of getting the Cali car to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

